# Somebody has to do it . . .



## Kevin (Feb 19, 2013)

:dash2::dash2::dash2:

I just hate my hobby . . . . 

[attachment=18716]

[attachment=18717]

[attachment=18718]

[attachment=18719]

[attachment=18720]

[attachment=18721]

I milled some 4 x4s today that were so awesome with so many colors and spalt, I just wish we had a member that could make bangles so I don't have to cut these into pen blanks.


----------



## BarbS (Feb 19, 2013)

Your life is So rough!


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 19, 2013)

How about some pieces to make jewelry boxes?


----------



## Mrfish55 (Feb 19, 2013)

Woe is you! I just received some FBE from Mike, this stuff machines very nice but boy did the dust make the shop floor slippery. I really like the pattern on some that lot, shame the shipping costs are so high I wouldn't mind some more.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 19, 2013)

[attachment=18727]

[attachment=18728]

[attachment=18729]


----------



## DKMD (Feb 19, 2013)

One of these years, I'm gonna make the drive down to your place so I can see this gorgeous figure appear the second the cut is finished... That's got to be the good stuff!


----------



## LoneStar (Feb 19, 2013)

You make me sick !


----------



## Kevin (Feb 20, 2013)

DKMD said:


> One of these years, I'm gonna make the drive down to your place so I can see this gorgeous figure appear the second the cut is finished... That's got to be the good stuff!



You'll be hooked. From then on every time you cut into some flesh instead of muscle, veins, sinew, tendons, bones, ligs, . . . you'll see flames.


----------



## longbeard (Feb 20, 2013)

Great looking stuff Kevin, stillllllllllllll slobering on the keyboard.


----------



## Steelart99 (Feb 20, 2013)

longbeard said:


> Great looking stuff Kevin, stillllllllllllll slobering on the keyboard.



Yeah ... dangit ... who knew that drool would short out a keyboard!!!


----------



## Bigg081 (Feb 20, 2013)

Kevin do you ever have any flats? Maybe even some cutoffs?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 21, 2013)

DKMD said:


> One of these years, I'm gonna make the drive down to your place so I can see this gorgeous figure appear the second the cut is finished... That's got to be the good stuff!


I have thought about doing that and I live just a little more north of ya'll. But if I ever did I'd pick you up on the way.


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 21, 2013)

Let's all head there!! Not quite sure where "Western Edge of North East Texas in the Deep South" is but it's gotta be north of me. LOL


----------



## DKMD (Feb 21, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> > One of these years, I'm gonna make the drive down to your place so I can see this gorgeous figure appear the second the cut is finished... That's got to be the good stuff!
> ...



I'll be waiting out front...


----------



## Kevin (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm pretty sure everyone (who wants) will be here next year. I need enough time to save up enough logs for y'all to mill when you're here.


----------



## Walt (Feb 22, 2013)

I might bring my pu truck, but can't figure out how N/E Texas can have a western edge.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 22, 2013)

Kevin said:


> I'm pretty sure everyone (who wants) will be here next year. I need enough time to save up enough logs for y'all to mill when you're here.


Sounds like a gathering  That's how you get a bunch of logs harvested. Wasn't it tom sawyer or huck finn that conned his friend into painting a fence for him?  .....Sure guys this is fun....I'll cut all these branches of this log for you and then all you have to do is drag all the brush out of the way so you can get to the log and load it up....it'll be fun!


----------



## LoneStar (Feb 22, 2013)

Walt said:


> can't figure out how N/E Texas can have a western edge.



If it was any more west it would be the eastern edge of northwest Texas


----------



## Kevin (Feb 22, 2013)

LoneStar said:


> Walt said:
> 
> 
> > can't figure out how N/E Texas can have a western edge.
> ...



I think I could still go west quite a bit befrore getting into west Texas because I got to go through northern central Texas first, but if I went much further north I'd be in southern Oklahoma. I could go south a long way before hitting south central Texas, but if I went east very much I'd be in east Texas proper. 

:wacko1:


----------



## LoneStar (Feb 22, 2013)

Kevin said:


> LoneStar said:
> 
> 
> > Walt said:
> ...




Technically we dont have a "Northwest Texas" anyhow, just a dusty old "Panhandle".


----------



## Kevin (Feb 22, 2013)

LoneStar said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > LoneStar said:
> ...



I know but everyone uses their own slang terms because good luck finding any two pams even on Tex Gov websites that agree with each other. Depeneding on what map you use I live in "Prarie and Lakes" region, The "North Texas. region, or the "Upper East Texas region." 

Look at this mess. 

[attachment=18870]

[attachment=18871]

You can find about 50 maps and the reason I know is because back in the day when I was trying to learn the native trees of Texas I realized I first had to learn the regions. Not the one by the audbon society or the agricultural or cliamate zones (which is pretty standard) but some official "geographic regions" of Texas. I finally gave up because with any 10 different Texas tree species books you'll get about 7 to 10 different region maps. 

Educate me. 

:no dice. more please:


----------



## Dane Fuller (Feb 22, 2013)

LoneStar said:


> Technically we dont have a "Northwest Texas" anyhow, just a dusty old "Panhandle".



Hey, who are you calling crusty?:aggressive:

Oh wait a minute, you said dusty.

In that case, you are correct, sir.


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 22, 2013)

I know where Popcornfarte', Tx is now and you're right it's dusty there even when the wind doesn't blow and I don't think that is ever!


----------



## Dane Fuller (Feb 22, 2013)

Wildthings said:


> I know where Popcornfarte', Tx is now and you're right it's dusty there even when the wind doesn't blow and I don't think that is ever!



Yep. Never knew the wind blew around here until one day it stopped and I fell down...:i_dunno:


----------



## Walt (Feb 22, 2013)

Since I am located about 70 miles north of Texas and 70 miles east of Texas, you can not be that far from me. Perhaps there is a trip for my pu truck in the future after all....lol


----------



## Kevin (Feb 22, 2013)

Walt said:


> Since I am located about 70 miles north of Texas and 70 miles east of Texas, you can not be that far from me. Perhaps there is a trip for my pu truck in the future after all....lol



Sure thing, just don't forget to let me know when you're shipping it so I can take deliver. I love trucks!!!


----------

